# Moving Bonanza/Blitz - entire setups, filters, tanks, everything must go!



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Guys I am moving to Midland  I will miss hanging out in the club, its really been a great time and a good learning experience.

I have a ton of stuff to get rid of as the water out there is really poor quality, I'm on the second floor and the weight is an issue, and frankly moving all this stuff is really crazy, so please just give me a call if you want to drop by. My number and my ad is on DFWFISHBOX http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=15264

Plants are free, some fish that are listed as for sale will be for free especially for people that I've known and have given me stuff in the past.

Tons of Java moss for free, some plant clippings, everything is in poor shape though because I have been traveling for the past two months basically... anyway I am free this weekend and anytime you want to drop by in the evenings.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

woo free clippings. what plants are free? oops i will call.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We're gonna miss you! Hope you like Midland. I'll check out your ad.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> We're gonna miss you! Hope you like Midland. I'll check out your ad.


I'm gonna miss you guys too!!! I will definitely try to make some of the meetings when they are on the weekends, they're too much fun! The bad thing about this is that my MTS is going with me since I couldn't really sell any tanks this past week  I at least got rid of a few of the tanks livestocks so thats a bit easier... its really crazy moving. Anyway take care guys, I'll see ya around!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> I'm gonna miss you guys too!!! I will definitely try to make some of the meetings when they are on the weekends, they're too much fun! The bad thing about this is that my MTS is going with me since I couldn't really sell any tanks this past week  I at least got rid of a few of the tanks livestocks so thats a bit easier... its really crazy moving. Anyway take care guys, I'll see ya around!


Thanks, now if only I can find that air pump for the sponge filter. the cherry shrimp will have a new home in a 15 gallon tank.


----------

